# Looking for players in waukegan area



## Bugbear (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking to start a Star Wars Saga game in the Waukegan Illiniois area and I need players. 

Game intro blurb follows:

*Star Wars*
Episode V:
*The Rebellion Strikes Back*

With the Rebel Alliances failure to secure the plans to the Empire’s new Battle Station, the DEATH STAR, the destruction of Alderaan, and the rebel’s rout at the Battle of Dantooine, Hope of restoring the Galactic Republic died.

The Rebels, devastated by the loss of over three quarters of their forces, went into hiding in the outer rim, where they worked to heal their wounds and unite the still independent worlds against the Empire. But the Imperial war machine, ever hungry for new conquests, followed after them. In the core worlds Fear and resentment towards the Empire have become commonplace, and even once-loyal planets have been whispering of treason.

While the Emperor plots and manipulates events in the Core Planets, keeping the 
Death Star’s threat close at hand, his seneschal DARTH VADER works his 
evil in the Outer Rim, bringing rebellious mining planets back under Imperial control 
and subjugating worlds that have provided support to the rebels.

The Rebellion, now commanded by the Jedi Master OBI-WAN KENOBI, have heard rumors that the plans to the Death Star, once thought lost, may still reside within an R2 astromech droid. If true, the recovery of those plans could tilt the balance of power away from the Empire and open the door to finally ending the Empire’s reign of terror…

*The rebellion needs you!!!*I am seeking five adventurous souls to help bring an end to the Imperial Domination of the galaxy. Your task will be to locate and retrieve the plans to the Death Star. You may be called upon to perform other missions for the Rebel Alliance as needed.

With thanks to Obyrn, Der Kludge, The Universe, and everyone else who posted to “Star Wars fans you are my only hope” on CM from which I stole the Idea.​


----------



## PatrickTH (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to join your game, and I have a friend who would be interested, as well. One problem though -  he has a fascination with Jedi's, to the point where he doesn't see much use in playing anything else. Would that be a hindrance, considering the era of your game?


----------



## Bugbear (Feb 19, 2008)

Not particuarly. Because of the alternaverse nature of the game, jedi are allowed, as long as He doesn't mind having Yoda as a teacher.   

The way I figured it, I could go with no Jedi at all (since Luke was never trained) which would make things VERY difficult and wouldn't be much fun, or I could open it up and allow Jedi. Since the way the SAGA rules are set up it's very easy to get force training of some sort, I decided to go the later route.

So there are a handful of new jedi students being trained by Kenobi and Yoda on Dagobah. Sort of a plan B since Plan A (Luke and Leia) fell apart.

~Bug


----------



## Bugbear (Feb 22, 2008)

Well it looks like we have two new recuits, but the team still needs three more. Any volunteers?


----------

